# fruity pebbles anyone?



## 420check420 (Jul 13, 2007)

hey.. the other day, someone burned some kind with me that tasted JUST LIKE fruity pebbles.. i dont mean kind of like, or resembling.. i mean it was f 'ing uncanny  has anyone ever had this? and by any chance know what strain this is? i would LOVE to grow this stuff, best tasting pot ive ever had in my life


----------



## Firepower (Jul 14, 2007)

WOW,, Fruity Pebbles?/  thats my favorite Cereal!!  i would love to find out what that was.. tooo...


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 14, 2007)

Sounds like Juicy Fruit to me. Smoked some of this about 6 months ago. Sure does get your mouth watering.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 14, 2007)

haha yea man i have had that.
we had that in our area before
they called it Friuty Pebbles and
it taste just the same i like weed
that taste friuty


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 14, 2007)

I dunno but fruity pebbles is also my favorite cereal, and it's especially good when ya got the munchies. I wouldn't mind smoking some fruity pebble bud and then eating some fruity pebbels ahaha.  Might even put a few buds in with my cereal if it tastes like it too lol!!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 14, 2007)

my "umd" taste like that


----------



## the_riz (Jul 14, 2007)

*Damn you guys are lucky in the US get all the good cereal. Fruity pebbles? never heard of them but if there half as good as lucky charms im there lol..

So juicy fruit is tasty stuff rbh?  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 14, 2007)

> Fruity pebbles?


Heres a pic.


----------



## the_riz (Jul 14, 2007)

*man they look like straight up much supply lol.. I might have to get in with someone on a forces base so they can get me US cereal haha  *


----------



## pink_floyd_2006 (Jul 15, 2007)

Yea we had some down where I live and its really good but cant give you a name cuz we just called it fruity pebbles.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 16, 2007)

Fruity pebbles is the best cereal ever.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 16, 2007)

Fruity pebbles is my 5yo sons favorite cereal.

Personally I hate it.. WHY??

Leave a bowl in the sink, and when the cereal dry around
the bowl.  GEESUS its gotta be the hardest cereal to clean off a bowl ever.
Its like it was super glued to bowl.

Juicy fruit.. Hmmm something I have to grow next time around.


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 16, 2007)

A bud that tastes like bomb *** cereal! I'm listening.


----------



## omentheduck (Jul 21, 2007)

i have gotten kind bud like that twice befor once was like you said exactly like the cearel but the second was a tiny more lemony for me i would love to know the strain, tasting the second one ws wht made me want a lemon flavored bud


----------



## Rocker420 (Jul 22, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Fruity pebbles is my 5yo sons favorite cereal.
> 
> Personally I hate it.. WHY??
> 
> ...



Dude. I know exactly what your talking about. The method....Rise out the bowl befor you let it sit for 5 days


----------



## Rocker420 (Jul 22, 2007)

I found these two, they might be what your looking for.

http://cannabean.com/productinfo.php?pid=625

http://cannabean.com/productinfo.php?pid=579


----------



## Firepower (Jul 23, 2007)

good find man.. thanks..


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, good finds. Those look delicious.


----------



## Cook_ (Aug 11, 2007)

Ive actually heard of people using fruity pebbles as a plant food


----------



## Wasted (Aug 11, 2007)

i had it a couple of times and the person i got it from called it great grand daddy prups


----------

